# Rear window defrost switch light



## Marksyoder (Aug 28, 2017)

Rear window defrost switch light won't turn off once turned on (turns off after ignition is turned off)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

So, you have a timer unit failure. It's been so long since I worked on a Z31 that I can't remember whether the timer is built into the switch, itself, or if it's controlled by a separate timer control unit. If you can find a factory service manual, the info would be in there. Not sure if they have one available for download, but check with Nico Club's site for one in their service manual section.


----------

